
Ask HN: Can I update to Xcode 9.2 without updating to macOS High Sierra? - njarboe
I was going to update to Xcode 9.2, released on Dec 4th, but noticed that macOS High Sierra 10.13.2 is stealthily included in this update. Screenshot:(https:&#x2F;&#x2F;njarboe.com&#x2F;images&#x2F;Xcode9.2UpdateMessage.png). I had read about Apple tricking people into updating to High Sierra, a la Windows 10, but it was still a bit of surprise to see it myself. Does installing this update really install High Sierra (I would guess it does) and is there any way to just get the Xcode update?
======
Finnucane
I haven't run the update myself yet, but I see that the description says that
the update includes SDKs for High Sierra, not High Sierra itself.

~~~
njarboe
Thanks. My prior of fearing an update to macOS High Sierra by accident had me
misreading the update blurb.

